# Who are your celebrity look-alikes???



## eightthirty (Dec 22, 2005)

I decided to put this in the games forum b/c it can be as entertaining as a game. Pick a photo of yrself and upload it to this website.

The site scans yr face and tells you which celebrities you look like!!

You can upload as many photos as you want! Give it a whirl!


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 22, 2005)

Anybody?


----------



## gemini (Dec 22, 2005)

My pic is in my sig (I'm the girl).


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 22, 2005)

Yr supposed to click on the link in the first post and upload your pic there! It literally scans your face and tells you which celebrities you most resemble.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 22, 2005)

I did it and I got Barbra Streisand!




Haha, please, tell me this is wrong!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay, I did it again with a different photo and got Janet Leigh. Not in her younger days, I might add.



I actually see the resemblance with the pic I used but i'm still going...



. Why can't I get someone closer to my age? Do I look that old?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 22, 2005)

It's not working now. Does it only allow so many free tries or something?


----------



## canelita (Dec 22, 2005)

I tried and is not working


----------



## gemini (Dec 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Yr supposed to click on the link in the first post and upload your pic there! It literally scans your face and tells you which celebrities you most resemble. oh, okay. lol


----------



## canelita (Dec 23, 2005)

This is what I got with 3 very different pictures

PIC 1  PIC 2 PIC 3


----------



## Laura (Dec 23, 2005)

Cool! My face is similiar to

Natalie Portman (70%)

Sofia Coppola (67%)

Lindsay Lohan (67%)

Mariah Carey (65%)

Cameron Diaz (65%)

Keira Knightley (65%)

Penelope Cruz (65%)


----------



## anne7 (Dec 23, 2005)

Fun! I got...

Grace Kelly (65%)

Hilary Swank (65%)

Katie Holmes (63%)

Demi Moore (59%)

Isabella Rossellini (56%)

Shirley Temple (55%)

Katrina Kaif (54%)

Jennifer Capriati (53%)


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* It's not working now. Does it only allow so many free tries or something? I ended up doing like 10 pics. I'll post my crazy results soon!
Can a mod merge this thread w/ Trisha's Celeb Face Recognition?


----------



## KittyM (Dec 23, 2005)

Hoho..fun thread Trisha!!!

Here`s what I got:

Natalie Portman

Madhuri Dixit

Grace Kelly

Vivien Leigh

Naomi Watts

Brigitte Bardot

Romy Schneider

Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis

Shania Twain

Deborah Kerr


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 23, 2005)

Trisha I posted a thread called Face Recognition (somewhere...it comes up in search, but not todays posts or new posts). Can you merge the two threads?


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 23, 2005)

My Results here.

This is a pic from a few months ago.


----------



## Laura (Dec 23, 2005)

I'll merge the threads Mel!


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* i cant merge it cos im only a MU mod! sorry hunny!
and i never saw this cos i never come in the games forum, sorry!

Well, I thought it would come up in the today's posts when I started it!!
Thanks Lau!


----------



## Cirean (Dec 23, 2005)

I got Josephine Baker, Courtney Love and Beyonce!!!


----------



## monniej (Dec 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eleinys* This is what I got with 3 very different pictures
PIC 1 PIC 2 PIC 3

you know, pic1 does resemble you in my opinion.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 23, 2005)

Okay, i'm a dingleberry! I didn't realize there was more than one result for each picture at first. From this picture, I got:

Barbra Streisand 66%

Virginia Mayo 65%

Andie MacDowell 64%

Michelle Pfeiffer 64%

Grace Kelly 62%

Shannen Doherty (yuck) 61%

Audrey Tautou 61%

Alyson Hannigan 60%

Cate Blanchett 59%

Jane Fonda 58%

I don't see it.


----------



## bunni (Dec 23, 2005)

The first one didn't math anyone, i guess it was a unique picture. the second picture said Christina Ricci, i have chubby cheeks, so maybe thats the resemblance




.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh, yeah, and for my other picture, I got:

Janet Leigh 66%

Madonna 64%

Hillary Swank 62%

Pnina Rosenblum 61%

Shakira 60%

Ursula Andress 60%

Demi Moore 58%

Grace Kelly 58%

Shannen Doherty (Not Again!) 57%

Nancy Sinatra (huh?) 57%


----------



## Cirean (Dec 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Oh, yeah, and for my other picture, I got:
Janet Leigh 66%

Madonna 64%

Hillary Swank 62%

Pnina Rosenblum 61%

Shakira 60%

Ursula Andress 60%

Demi Moore 58%

Grace Kelly 58%

Shannen Doherty (Not Again!) 57%

Nancy Sinatra (huh?) 57%

I really see the Demi Moore when you put both pics together.


----------



## pretty_94134 (Dec 23, 2005)

I got liv tyler. Not a bad one.


----------



## kurczak (Dec 23, 2005)

By me

Madonna 62%

Kim Basinger 61%

Julia Roberts 57%

Kirsten Dunst 56%

Avril Lavigne 55%

Whitney Houston 54%

Greta Garbo 53%

Jennifer Conelly 53%

Juliette Binoche 53%

Courtney Cox 52%


----------



## bunni (Dec 23, 2005)

Theo Van Gogh



thats with another picture.

edit: i figured out finally how to see several, you just click on the arrows.

here is mine for female:

Mariah Cary 54%

Kim Basinger 50%

Elisha Guthert 50%

Hilary Duff 49%

Whoopi Goldberg 48%

Kate Winslet 46%

Diana Rigg 46%

Julianne Moore 44%


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 23, 2005)

Hmmmm

-Albert Einstein 44%


----------



## FairyRave (Dec 24, 2005)

These are the combined results I got from two pictures I tried:

70%- Sarah Michelle Gellar

69%- Nina Hagen

68%- Grace Kelly

68%-Demi Moore

68%- Annette Bening

68%-Aishwariya Rai

67%- Katrina Kaif

67%- Hedy Lamarr

65%- Gillian Anderson

65%- Greta Garbo

65%- Jennifer Anniston

65%- Hilary Duff

64%- Madonna

I don't think i really look like any of these people.


----------



## Andi (Dec 24, 2005)

I uploaded this pic and got

Michelle Pfeiffer

Celine Dion

Romy Schneider (austrian actress btw)

the other ones were a bit too far away from having any resemblance *lol*


----------



## KittyM (Dec 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* I uploaded this pic and gotMichelle Pfeiffer

Celine Dion

Romy Schneider (austrian actress btw)

the other ones were a bit too far away from having any resemblance *lol*

Well hello Michelle Pfeiffer!!I see an resemblence here!!You are both beautiful!!


----------



## Andi (Dec 24, 2005)

so I tried a few other pics and some names that kept reappearing were

Scarlet Johanson

Romy Schneider

Brigitte Bardot

Naomi Watts

Grace Kelly

and Charlize Theron came up once...yesss. I love her, in my eyes sheÂ´s the most beautiful woman alive


----------



## Andi (Dec 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *KittyM* Well hello Michelle Pfeiffer!!I see an resemblence here!!You are both beautiful!! thanks. I can see the Romy Schneider resemblence with you too...in fact I just watched a movie with her in it a few hours ago "Sissi"...love it!


----------



## KittyM (Dec 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* thanks. I can see the Romy Schneider resemblence with you too...in fact I just watched a movie with her in it a few hours ago "Sissi"...love it! Oh I don`t know how she looks!I got her on my list but I have no clue who she is!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 25, 2005)

Sweet!! It said I look like Alicia Keys, Angelina Jolie, Liv Tyler, and Christina Aguilera. I'm very pleased!!!!





Edit: I did some more pics and Angelina Jolie, Christina Aguilera, and Alicia Keys keep coming up!! Woohoo!!!!!!! hehe

Edie Edit: Hilary Duff and Elisha Cuthbert are recurring quite often too!! This is fun...hehe!!

Edit Edit Edit: My husband came up with David Beckam, Johnny Depp, and Hugh Grant. Yep, I'm married to a hottie!!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 25, 2005)

such a great site!



I did many pictures and I noticed, the better the picture, the prettier celebrity comes up!



here I tried with my avatar pic:

http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company...0&amp;endYear=2005

charlize theron and angelina jolie... hehehehehehe, I wish... too bad far from reality... hehe, but it's nice to dream sometimes


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 25, 2005)

Ha! It was like they just randomly put celebrities on my list. The ones I knew who they were was Madonna, Charlize Theron, Scarlett Johansen, Kate Winslet, and ok, this one is really funny, Lucy Liu! Have you SEEN what I look like, I am nowhere near as gorgeous as Charlize Theron or Scarlett, and ahaha the Lucy Liu one is funny, I mean she is cute, but umm the resemblance of me and her is hilarously wrong. That was fun though, I will have to upload another picture.


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok I did some more, get a load of these. My mom got Anna Kournikova (Bwahaha!) and Liz Taylor (she actually does totally look like her). My BOYFRIEND got Alanis Morrissette and Scarlett Johansen.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* Ok I did some more, get a load of these. My mom got Anna Kournikova (Bwahaha!) and Liz Taylor (she actually does totally look like her). *My BOYFRIEND got Alanis Morrissette and Scarlett Johansen.*



Hahaha! Yeah, my man got a chick, too. I can't remember who it was and i'm not sure I knew who it was but it was of the female persuasion.



Hey, I got a guy on one of my pics!



It was Jim Morrison from The Doors.


----------



## Leony (Dec 27, 2005)

HAHA I got River phoenix, Beyonce and Halle Berry LOL.

I don't think they look like me at all LOL.

Pic1

Pic2

Pic3


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Oh, yeah, and for my other picture, I got:
Janet Leigh 66%

Madonna 64%

Hillary Swank 62%

Pnina Rosenblum 61%

Shakira 60%

Ursula Andress 60%

Demi Moore 58%

Grace Kelly 58%

Shannen Doherty (Not Again!) 57%

Nancy Sinatra (huh?) 57%

Lisa, I can kind of see Nancy Sinatra. But I think you look like Raquel Welch the most. None of the others make sense, except maybe Shakira.


----------



## Liz (Dec 27, 2005)

using this pic, i got:

natalie wood 68%






shakira 64%





shania twain 64%





diana rigg 64%





michelle pfeiffer 62%





isabella rossellini 61%





lindsay lohan 60%





elisha cuthbert 56%





scarlett johanson 56%





christina ricci 56%


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 28, 2005)

Liz,

I think you also look a little like a young, pretty version of Maria Shriver.




.


----------



## glamslam (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh yeah baby! You lucky wench, you!

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* My husband came up with David Beckam, Johnny Depp, and Hugh Grant. Yep, I'm married to a hottie!!








http://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb063&amp;pp=ZNxdm006


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 29, 2005)

I would totally do mine but I don't think they have Bubbles the Chimp on their list.


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Dec 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I did it and I got Barbra Streisand!



Haha, please, tell me this is wrong! You are kidding! Barbara Streisand? No way! You are absolutely beautiful and she's FUGLY!
They said I resembled Penelope Cruz! I was like I wish but obviously that site is whack


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *schlemmerm3779* *You are kidding! Barbara Streisand? No way! You are absolutely beautiful and she's FUGLY!*
They said I resembled Penelope Cruz! I was like I wish but obviously that site is whack





LOL, thank you!


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 14, 2006)

Have any of you tried out this website? You upload a picture and it matches you up with a celebrity. Check it out! Myheritage.com


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 14, 2006)

omg!! this is SO COOL!!! apparently i look like ava gardner/kylie minogue/katie holmes (or bob dylan--explain that one lol)


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SexxyKitten* omg!! this is SO COOL!!! apparently i look like ava gardner/kylie minogue/katie holmes (or bob dylan--explain that one lol) I heard it gives you who you would look like girl and guy celibrity.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 14, 2006)

These were my matches, FUN!

Jennifer Garner (female) - WOW....hey I'm Beautiful



or she is and so are lot of these women

Madhuri Dixit (female)

Rita Hayworth (female)

Gillian Anderson (female)

Victoria Adams (female)

Amanda Peet (female)

Lara Flynn Boyle (female)

Tia Carrere (female)

Rachel Bilson (female)


----------



## Marisol (Apr 14, 2006)

Interesting... mine were:

Kristin Laura Kreuk from Smallville

Christina Ricci

Sofia Coppola


----------



## karrieann (Apr 14, 2006)

hahaha!

that was fun! and funny...

Mine where:

Mena Suvari 66%

Debra Winger 62%

Rene Russo 60%

JOE PESCI (lol!) 58%

Heather Locklear 56%

Marcia Cross 54%

Jeanne Moreau 52%

Sammi Cheng 50%

GERARD WAY (!) 46%

VIN DIESEL (!!!) 45%

Obviously the capitalised ones are men hahahaha

Vin Diesel ladies


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 14, 2006)

This so cool!

I look like:

*Lucille Ball* : 67%

*Jennifer Aniston* : 67%

*Holly Hunter* : 66%

*Jang Nara* : 64%

*Sarah Jessica Parker* : 63%

*Shannen Doherty* : 62%

*Hedy Lamarr* : 62%

*Cybill Shepard* : 60%

*Andie MacDowell* : 60%

*Audrey Hepburn* : 60%

Feel Red Riot's Cool Burn!


----------



## Marysunshine (Apr 16, 2006)

Jane Fonda in earlier years....pretty cool!


----------



## Nicolet (Apr 16, 2006)

That was fun!! Thanks for sharing the link...

my matches were:

Jessica Alba 72%

Minnie Driver 73%

Jennifer Love Hewitt 73%

Paris Hilton 73%

Miranda Otto 73%

I'm not sure I resemble any of these lovely ladies, especially Paris Hilton!!


----------



## Saja (Apr 16, 2006)

Do they have rights to your pic if you upload it


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 16, 2006)

oh my gosh!!! i look like hugh hefner!!! lol!!!! thats hilarious!!! i also look like sheryl crow, celine dion, sarah jessica parker (?) i think they went with my face shape! long and narrow! this web site is funny, but entertaining!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 16, 2006)

Lala, I merged your thread with an old one with the same link so we could see older posters results. I think i'm going to upload a more recent pic and see if I get the same results.

Edit: I'm having trouble logging into the site. It's been awhile and I couldn't remember what email I had used before so I registered again but it's not working for some reason. I'll try again later.


----------



## linda46125 (Apr 17, 2006)

*I am 74% sophie ellis bextor*

*72% elisha cuthbert*

* katie leung?????*

*71% shania twain*

* alexis bedel*

*70% avril lavigne*

*66% kelly clarkson*

* teri hatcher*

*so not too bad then at least no men in there lol!!!!*


----------



## Thais (May 23, 2006)

Girls, check this out... it is a lot of fun!!!

http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company...1&amp;u=g0&amp;lang=EN

Look what I got:

Attachment 19996

Attachment 19997

Attachment 19998


----------



## KellyB (May 23, 2006)

Definitely Sofia Coppola for you.....

I got Vivien Leigh (gone with the wind)

and a young Julie Andrews

2 very different looking people, huh?

That was fun


----------



## Thais (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kelly1965rn* Definitely Sofia Coppola for you.....I got Vivien Leigh (gone with the wind)

and a young Julie Andrews

2 very different looking people, huh?

That was fun

Yes, depending on the pic you submit, you can get completely different people. I even got Alycia Silverstone (no similarities whatsoever!!).


----------



## lglala84 (May 23, 2006)

Oh I did a thread of this website as well.

Well thats weird




but i dont see it anywhere now


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 23, 2006)

yeah you get diff people depending on your angle, makeup, lighting.. but check out this one..

coincidence? (if youdon't get it, look at my D2B for this week!)


----------



## mehrunissa (May 23, 2006)

Woot!! My matches were Natalie Portman, Bipasha Basu, Alyssa Milano, Amanda Peet, Jessica Alba, and Jennifer Garner. Hahahaha. I'm not going to say anything about the results, because that's not a bad list of purty girls. I don't know that I look like any of them, but I'll take it!


----------



## icecastles (May 23, 2006)

My result came back as tah dah---&gt; Halle Berry. Just for fun, I ran it as a male and came back as matching Samuel Jackson


----------



## mac-whore (May 23, 2006)

I remember doing this once lol My results were weird though.. I think they said Julia Roberts?? And even I can confirm that I look nothing like her. It is fun though just to see how it turns out..


----------



## makeupfreak72 (May 23, 2006)

i did this and supposedly i look like hugh hefner!!!!lol!!! (by the way i'm female!) oh well if i could be a man i guess hugh hefner is the man to be!!! right?!! lol!!!!


----------



## mac-whore (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* i did this and supposedly i look like hugh hefner!!!!lol!!! (by the way i'm female!) oh well if i could be a man i guess hugh hefner is the man to be!!! right?!! lol!!!! LMAO, I'm sorry but that's hilarious. I highly doubt you look like hugh hefner though.. but, that's a funny thought


----------



## Cheebs (May 23, 2006)

Haha, yeah, it really does depend on which picture you get. But it's still fun!


----------



## Sophia (May 23, 2006)

OMG you really look like Sophia Coppola, she's your twin sister to be honest!

OK this is totally funny



here's what I got:

http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company/faceRecognitionFlash.php?s=1&amp;u=g0〈=EN&amp;database=1&amp;t emp=e0fc2744klqvo904&amp;server=Server9&amp;startYear=1800 &amp;endYear=2005


----------



## Samba_mum (May 23, 2006)

OMG - my result is looking like Victorica Principal...

... and my daughter became a very young Angela Lansbury ....


----------



## jayleelah (May 23, 2006)

Well I played a couple of times *cough* with it :

I got : Elisha Cuthbert (dont know who that is), Benicio Del Toro (wtf!lol), Anita Mui, Preity Zinta (no clue), Natalie Imbruglia (a few times), Beyonce (twice), Cate Blanchett, Song Hye-kyo, Charlotte Church, Kim Hee-Sun, Sally Field, Ayumi Hamasaki (2x, she's so cute), Rose Mc Gowan, Christina Aguilera, Audrey Tautou (something about her always annoyed me so



), Wynona Ryder, Aishwariya Rai (I wish), Maggie Cheung, Kate Beckinsale, Uma Thurman (2x), Gloria Macapagal-Arroyo, Oscar Wilde (lol), Jessica Alba (*sigh*), Eva Herzigova, Julianne Moore, Elisabeth Hurley, Cameron Diaz (maybe the pimples



), Queen Rania (



)

it was funny to see that I looked like all those ppl


----------



## Thais (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sophia* OMG you really look like Sophia Coppola, she's your twin sister to be honest!
OK this is totally funny



here's what I got:

http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company...0&amp;endYear=2005

Unfortunatelly we can't see your results, the link is a generic one....

Originally Posted by *jayleelah* Well I played a couple of times *cough* with it :
I got : Elisha Cuthbert (dont know who that is), Benicio Del Toro (wtf!lol), Anita Mui, Preity Zinta (no clue), Natalie Imbruglia (a few times), Beyonce (twice), Cate Blanchett, Song Hye-kyo, Charlotte Church, Kim Hee-Sun, Sally Field, Ayumi Hamasaki (2x, she's so cute), Rose Mc Gowan, Christina Aguilera, Audrey Tautou (something about her always annoyed me so



), Wynona Ryder, Aishwariya Rai (I wish), Maggie Cheung, Kate Beckinsale, Uma Thurman (2x), Gloria Macapagal-Arroyo, Oscar Wilde (lol), Jessica Alba (*sigh*), Eva Herzigova, Julianne Moore, Elisabeth Hurley, Cameron Diaz (maybe the pimples



), Queen Rania (



)

it was funny to see that I looked like all those ppl

Well you played a lottttttttttt of times!! haha


----------



## Sophia (May 23, 2006)

Ohh yeah, it says Michelle Rodriguez. Totally wrong!


----------



## Aquilah (May 23, 2006)

My first photo produced the following matches:

Bonnie Pink (?) 73%

Mariah Carey 71%

Janet Jackson 68%

Jessica Alba 63%

Rita Hayworth 62%

My second photo produced the following matches:

Paris Hilton 73% (WTF?!)

Brandy 71%

Shannen Doherty 66% (WTF?!?!?)

Aishwariya Rai 64%

Whitney Houston 62% (Uh, NO!)

Anne Hathaway 61%


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lglala84* Oh I did a thread of this website as well.
Well thats weird



but i dont see it anywhere now

I merged it with the original thread.


----------



## KimC2005 (May 23, 2006)

I did mine and I got

Francoise Hardy (Don't know who she is, but her pic was pretty) 72%

Naomi Watts 72%

Meg Ryan 72%

Sammi Cheng (? not sure who that is) 71%

John Edwards 71%

Goldie Hawn 70%

Heather Locklear 70%

Julie Christie 70%

Ninet Tayeb 68%

I'll do another pic though and post the results later.


----------



## jayleelah (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KimC2005* I did mine and I got 
Francoise Hardy (Don't know who she is, but her pic was pretty) 72%

She's a famous french singer


----------



## chocobon (May 29, 2006)

I got:

72% Lucille Ball

71%Cameron Diaz

71%Lisa Marie Presley

71%Eva Longoria

70%Bipasha Basu

70%Woranuch Wongsawan

68%Celina Jaitley

67%Beyonce Knowles

67%Aishwariya Rai

67%Cheryl Tweedy


----------



## rejectstar (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok, I thought this was pretty cool. I hope I'm putting it in the right section... Basically you upload a picture of yourself and it scans a database and comes up with 8 celebrities that most match your facial features




Try it! --&gt; MyHeritage face recognition - Find the Celebrity in You

Here are mine. I did it with a couple different pictures just to see what kind of variance I'd get. Alyson Hannigan came up in all of them, strangely. I thought that was funny... I never really thought I looked much like any celebrities.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 20, 2006)

There is already a thread on this topic. But thanks for bringing it up. I am sure that new users will get a kick out of it.

Face Recognition

I will close this thread to avoid duplicates. Please feel free to respond to the other one.


----------



## laura112 (Oct 21, 2006)

haha Zac Hanson 64%


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Oct 23, 2006)

Here are mine:

Photo -


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ummm...yeah, wan't really too thrilled with this game. I didn't just narrow it down to female celebrities, so it told me I looked like (can't remember all of them)

Lacey Chabert

Chevy Chase!

Al Pacino (as in his Scarface days)? WTF????

Paris


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 23, 2006)

My results:

Beyonce Knowles (!!!)

Patsy Kensit

Sammi Cheng

Kylie Minogue

Carol Vorderman

Regine Velasquez

Queen Latifah

Vanessa Marcil

I look like... Beyonce?!?!?!?!

Muhahahahaha!!!!

Just did a 2nd try with another pic:

Catherine Deneuve (76%) - Ooh la la!





Hilary Rodham Clinton (75%) - hmmmm....





Song Hye-Kyo (74%) - really flattered, always thought she was so pretty!

Zhang Zi Yi - (73%) - wow, really?

Gabrielle Union - (72%)

Kelly Hu - (70%)

Thanks for posting the link!

It made my day!


----------



## momidoll (Oct 23, 2006)

fun! I got:

halle berry

here's my link MyHeritage face recognition - celebrity matches


----------



## oppellin (Oct 24, 2006)

You have to use a picture thats very clear and where you are looking straight at the camera or you'll get crazy results. It doesn't have a limit.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 10, 2007)

myheritage.com (under celebrities)

you have to sign up but you upload a picture of yourself (a good face shot) and it tells you who your celebrity look alikes are.

i uploaded this pic:





and my celebrity look alikes are: (from most to least)






liv tyler, scarlett johannson, jennifer connelly, kaley cuoco, mariah carey, adriana karembeu, faith hill, billie piper.

it took me forever to paste all of them into an image so if you don't wanna take the effort just type the names!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah i did it and put it on myspace


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 10, 2007)

I have to try.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah there was another thread about this


----------



## MindySue (Apr 10, 2007)

I did a second one:











ashley olsen, rachael leigh cook, alyssa milano, olivia newton-john, lacey chabert, celine dion, and victoria beckham


----------



## Momo (Apr 10, 2007)

Some of these, it was like maybe they just thought that because my head was turned a certain way. haha

Penelope Cruz 80% (!!!...?)

Kristine Hermose 78% (not sure who this is but I can see it)

Nakashima Mika 76%

Petra Nemcova 76% (umm yeah right, maybe the eyes)

Julie Andrews 75% (I don't even want to look like that pic)

Shiri Appleby 73%

Deborah Kerr 73%

Naomi Watts 72%






Well, confidence boost I suppose.

Haha!! this ones WAY cooler (yess! I look like jimi hendrix!)

hehehe. and Condie.

Does that mean Jimi Hendrix looks like Condie?


----------



## yupyupme (Apr 12, 2007)

My results:

97% Scarlett Johansson

90% Charlize Theron

90% Adriana Karambeu

90% Jessica Simpson

86% Delta Goodrem

83% Sammi Cheng

83% Kimberly Williams

83% Krista Allen

80% Amanda Bynes

80% Debra Messing


----------



## justdragmedown (Apr 12, 2007)

83% Martine McCutcheon


----------



## Lissaboo (May 28, 2007)

Want to find out who your celebrity look alikes are?I found this great site called myheritage.com and if you upload a pic of yourself it will come up with some celebrities that resemble you!The only downfall is you have to sign up, but I've been signed up for almost a year and I havent recieved any spam mail or anything of the sort.Go check it out,I'm putting the link at the bottom of the page. &amp; I'd love to see who ya'lls look alikes are.Here's mine:





MyHeritage face recognition - Find the Celebrity in You


----------



## emily_3383 (May 28, 2007)

I think there are like 2 threads about this already.


----------



## Lissaboo (May 28, 2007)

oh my bad... I put in a search for it and nothing came up...





so sorry you guys if youve seen this before lol


----------



## emily_3383 (May 28, 2007)

yeah i cant find it either but im positive there was a long thread. I think last time i got Oprah and Drew Barrymore. lol


----------



## daer0n (May 28, 2007)

Yeah there are more than two threads about this already

Here is another one of them

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...ike-39008.html

So i will merge yours with that one


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm bumping this since Lia and I were discussing something like this in another thread


----------



## Lia (Sep 26, 2007)

Nuri looks like this brazilian singer:






She's called Sandy - she sings overall very good, but she's a bit annoying at times.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 26, 2007)

Nuri has always reminded me of a young Geena Davis


----------



## bCreative (Sep 26, 2007)

I got Serena Williams. I guess that's not bad considering that the last time I did it I had more male matches than female and I was pissed!!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Sep 26, 2007)

Omg...this thing is RIDICULOUS...LMAO Apparently I look 73% Julia Margulies, 70% Kim Smith, 70 % Kristin Cavallari, 67% Garcelle Beauvais. Ummmm...yeah, I can say for sure this thing does work.


----------



## Lia (Sep 28, 2007)

Ah i forgot to post but Solimar on her avatar looks a lot like Courtney Cox


----------



## Lia (Sep 29, 2007)

Another - Mindy looks like this brazilian actress called Patricia Werneck


----------



## Anthea (Sep 30, 2007)

I put a a couple of photo's of me and it came up with a different set of celebraties each time. The one celebraty that came up each time was Halle Berry.


----------



## tfigueroa (Dec 20, 2007)

umm... well was havin a blast! so i look like tons o people; johnny depp, neve cambell, dave chapell, adrana lima,renee russo,catherine zeta jones, other people i cant remember... lil' bow wow ,we could be twins(hehehehehhe) angelina jolie, keanu reeves,britney spears- but anyway the person that popped up a few time was naomi cambell

this is hilarious! its so off! try it!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Dec 20, 2007)

I've done 3 of those things. The one on my prof says I look like Aretha Franklin, Faith Hill, Jessica Beil, Natalie Imbruglia, Ricki Lake and a couple of Indian ladies I have never heard of.

My personal favorite is the one that says I look like Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 20, 2007)

I've been told 3 people a lot in my life, depending on if I wear my hair straight or curly, etc. I got Rose McGowan, Jamie Lynn Seigler, and Norah Jones. I've heard those the most.


----------

